# What music video was the Mk1 TT in?



## lukeroberts18 (Apr 24, 2015)

I remember seeing a music video on Television year ago when the TT was first released and it featured a mk1 TT, mainly inside the vehicle, I know this because I remember seeing the flip down cover that covers the radio! Anybody know which song this was a video for??
Thanks 
Luke


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

This sh*t?


----------



## lukeroberts18 (Apr 24, 2015)

YES! that was it, thank you very much! haha


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

lukeroberts18 said:


> YES! that was it, thank you very much! haha


----------



## lukeroberts18 (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't like it dont worry! Just been trying to find it for ages! Cheers


----------



## Desert_Green_TT (Aug 15, 2014)

lukeroberts18 said:


> I don't like it dont worry! Just been trying to find it for ages! Cheers


Yeah, sure thing fella...


----------

